# New England Antique Bottle Club Show



## Sam_MaineBottles (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi All - 

 Just a heads up about the 39th annual New England Antique Bottle Club Show and Sale - it's scheduled for Sunday, April 3 from 9AM till 2PM.  New location this year - Great Bay Gallery on 25 Willand Dr., Somersworth, NH.  Tables are still $25.  Contact person is Gerry Sirios at 207-773-0148.  I'm really looking forward to it already - I might even splurge and get two tables this year to give me a little more elbow room!  Hopefully many of the New England Forum members will be able to make it - we'll be able to put some faces with the names we've come to know here on the Forum.

 -Sam


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 23, 2005)

I will be there with my gal Onabininger! Have you got that book done yet Sam??? Taz


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey Taz - 

 Glad you folks will be at the show - I'm counting the days.

 As far as the Maine bottle book goes, I"ve spent quite a bit of time working on the cover design today - with the howling blizard outside it's a perfect time to work on the book (we did get up to 2 degrees Fahrenheit this afternoon but what a wind!).  My goal is to get the book to the printers by the first of March so I can have some copies at the bottle show - still got a lot of work to do on it though, lots of bottle pictures to take but hopefully I'll make it!

 -Sam


----------



## bearswede (Jan 23, 2005)

OK, Sam...

 You can take Taz at his word if you want to, but he told me he was gonna try and make the Little Rhody show earlier this month in eastern Mass... But if he was there with Ms. Onabininger, he never checked in with me...and I was offering him 10% off!!! Cowmeatmaize said "Hi" tho...

 Anyhoo, I'll be setting up at Knotty Pine the Sunday after, so what the heck... I'll hit the NEA show on the third and just leave the bottles packed up afterwards for the 10th... I think this is a plan... Will I finally get to meet you, Taz??!!??

 Ron


----------



## Roger (Jan 24, 2005)

It would be great if we could have a group photo of all the Antique-Bottles.Net Members at the show! Maybe announce a photo call over the PA system (if there is one). 

 I often think we should have a badge or a t-shirt so Members can recognise each other!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 24, 2005)

Ron, I honestly wanted to go but 600 miles was much of a day trip! lol.[] Roger that sounds like a great idea! Will you be there? Portland aint too far from England?[]   Well have a good day all of to the support the habit.... Taz


----------



## Roger (Jan 24, 2005)

> Will you be there?


 I would like to be Taz but it's not possible []  I get over at least once every couple of years but it never seems to coincide with a show near where I am going to be.

 I have this dream that one day I will spend two years in a Winnebago touring around the US just visiting the regular Members here. Maybe staying a few days, perhaps going out on a dig with them or just chewing the fat then moving on to the next Member and so on...


----------



## pitfinder (Jan 24, 2005)

Roger, when you get out here to the Panhandle of Texas, Gunsmoke and I will take you digging.  It's a great place to stretch your eyeballs.  In fact, I think I can see a cobalt blue USA Hosp Dept glinting off the Rockies from here, although "smoke thinks it's green.  Richard


----------



## bearswede (Jan 24, 2005)

Don't listen to those "cowboys", Roger...

 Spend your time up here in the northeast where the bottles are older, more crude and quite frankly, more beautiful... And, we've got fewer rattlers up here!!!

 Ron


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 30, 2005)

The door is always open for a noble gentleman like yourself here in Maine! No poison snakes here, just damn blood sucking insects!!! [] Glad the forum is back up and running! Taz


----------



## bearswede (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll second that, Taz!!!

 I was beginning to experience some symptoms of a painful withdrawal...


 Ron


----------



## Mainepontil (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Sam, I'll be setting up again this year.  I'm usually the one selling Maine bottles at the table closest to the lunch counter.  I've been digging with Glassworx, got a ton of Maine druggists this past year.

 Joel


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Joel - 

 I'll be checking out what you've picked up for Maine druggist bottles - I'm really looking forward to the show - see you then!

 -Sam


----------



## bottles141 (Mar 5, 2005)

hi, everyone i also will be set up at the new hampshire show this year hope to see some of you guys there. It looks like it will be a very good show. I plan on bringing my digital camera so i should have some great pictures of the show to post. see all you maine diggers there.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 5, 2005)

I'll be there too... Looking forward to it... I hope I can manage to remember my digital camera this time... I forgot for the Little Rhody show... There was a HUGE demi-john there; would have liked to show y'll pics of that one!

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Mar 13, 2005)

It looked something like this...


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 13, 2005)

Man that's a nice bottle Bear,  is that yours?


----------



## bearswede (Mar 14, 2005)

No... That particular one was on ebay awhile back... But it resembles the one at the Little Rhody show that people were oohing and ahhing and almost dropping...

 I'm determined to make myself a checklist for the next show so I no longer forget stuff like my camera and bags to put all those bottle sales in...ROR(rots o ruck)...

 Ron


----------

